# MTB es hobbie costoso ?



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Respetables y asiduos miembros del H. Foro:

Ahora que se a vuelto a comentar el asunto de que si el mtb es costoso , de que si las bicis caras son mejores , de que si en una bici barata se puede rodar bien , etc . mismos temas que ya los hemos comentado en algunas otras ocasiones , me fluyó una inquietud de escribir algo al respecto .

En el mutualismo (ciclista -bici ) definitivamente (y obviamente..) la parte mas importante es el ciclista , un ciclista con talento natural para pedalear, en buena forma físico atlética , bien alimentado, que ruede/entrene frecuentemente, con constancia va a rodar bien con casi cualquier bici que tenga y seguramente le va a ganar a muchos que tengan bicicletones de miedo.

En cambio un aficionado al mtb de los que ruedan esporádica mente, sin gran técnica en la bici, normalmente fuera de forma , gordo , inconstante así se compre la mejor bici con lo último en tecnología pues simplemente no la va a hacer , aunque eso sí , en las rodadas todos van a babear al ver su bici, y muchos seguramente pensarán internamente " mucha bici para tan poco mono..."

A final de cuentas , cada quien que ande en lo que pueda comprar y en lo que quiera , lo que para muchos es bueno , para otros no , y lo que para alguien significa costoso para otros es barato , así es la vida y así es el mtb.

Hay que considerar también que si algún ciclista de mtb es responsable del mantenimiento de una familia , la cosa puede cambiar ya que primero están los gastos de la casa y despues el HOBBIE , pero una vez que se han sufragado los gastos si en la contabilidad familiar queda un remanente pues ahora si a gastar en el hobbie ja ja ja 

Hay algunos excesos en éste asunto de los hobbies bichicleteros :

El cabr.....ciclista que trae una mtbike full-suspension del año que le costo 6000 dolares y lleva a su esposa a las rodadas en la bici hardtail que el tuvo hace 15 años con componentes mas obsoletos que nada y que para colmo ni es de la medida de la sufrida wife y a veces hasta a los chamacos llevan en sus bicis viejas sin casco y con sus shorts y playera de futbol , pero eso sí el jefe de la familia va vestido como si estuviera en el Tour de F., no se vale .

Y por el otro lado el sufrido Gutierritos que aunque tenga para comprar algo no lo hace porque le tiene que pedir permiso a la esposa ja ja ja , de verás que hay muchos de estos sufridos mtbikers .

Y está el " codo " pero el codo en serio que aunque pueda comprar se la pasa buscando los precios mas baratos y "las oportunidades " , o se espera al final de año que a lo mejor ponen las bicis en "special " o que dice " ¿ y para que compro el modelo nuevo? si la mía de hace cinco años funciona bien " .... ja ja ja normalmente cuando se deciden la "oportunidad " ya se fue. 

Personalmente si considero que el mtb es costoso pero asumo mi consideración y si algo me gusta y lo puedo comprar pues le entro , afortunadamente no le tengo que pedir permiso a la esposa o decirle que el manubrio de 2500 pesotes lo conseguí en 150 varos en el Walmart.......por eso mi grupo de amigos de las rodadas se llaman Los Machín Rim Team Biclicletín ja ja ja ja 

Saludos 

the last biker


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Los hobbies muchas veces y el mtb no es la excepcion es como la persona que se compra un ferrari, seguro no lo va a comprar por correrlo a 300 km ni le sacara el provecho que ofrece el coche, pero cuando se vaya a costar pensara que tiene un ferrari y lo disfrutara al maximo aunque lo corra a 10 km. Lo mismo es en el mtb habra el q disfrute tener una bici de 10 mil usd y no le sacara provecho pero estara feliz sabiendo que tiene su ferrari en bicicleta.

Los hobbies son caros y si realmente los disfrutas prefieres gastarte tu dinero ( si es que sobra ya que coincido primero es la familia) en lo que te gusta que en algo que para ti es indiferente como puede ser ir a comer y gastarte 2500 pesos, dices mejor por esa lana me compro tal componente para mi bici.jajajaj


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Creo que lo costoso de un hobbie lo hace el consumidor. De hecho, no solo los hobbies, sino en general todo producto/servicio consumible se hace caro en la medida en que el consumidor está dispuesto a pagar por ello, no matter what. Las cosas no son caras _per se_. Nosotros los humanos (compradores/vendedores) somos quienes les damos ese valor subjetivo.

Ahora bien, en el caso concreto del MTB, yo creo que puede ser un hobbie tan caro ó barato como uno quiera. Demostrado está que con relativamente poco dinero se puede hacer uno de una bicla que le permita a uno ser un muy buen ciclista. De ahí para arriba, como dicen, es pura vanidad.

A final de cuentas, todo se reduce en la práctica a lo que algún día me dijera un amigo: "no es que las bicis sean caras, lo que pasa que tú ganas poco"...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Se me hace que soy miembro del Machin Rim Team Bicicletín sin saberlo ... espero no haya membresia...

Y del comentario del Ferrari en bicicleta, que sucede si tu bici es en realidad Ferrari....

Como todo en la vida, hay cosas caras y hay cosas baratas, uno se compra las que uno quiera pero que les alcance... y se sienta comodo gastando dicah cantidad. No son pocas las veces que ha visto a personas comprando coches con costos equivalentes a un año- o más- de salario (antes de impuestos)... me sentiría comodo yo... ni de chiste... pero ellos han de sentirse bien sabiendo que tienen su "ferrari" en la cochera. Pero bueno, las finanzas personales se pintan solas en este mundo. pero bueno, ya m,e desvié demasiado...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Se me hace que soy miembro del Machin Rim Team Bicicletín sin saberlo ... espero no haya membresia...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Oralesssss... No pos entonces si soy miembro del afamado MRTB


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Soy de la idea de que una bici se paga por sí sola, entonces el hobby depende del uso que se le de...

No es lo mismo una bici de MX$5K que se usa 1 vez cada 6 meses que una bici de $20K que se usa 3 veces a la semana. El costo por Km es menor en la bici "más cara".

Por otro lado, hay hobbies más caros que el MTB, intenten jugar golf, volar al espacio o divertirse cada tercer día con las chicas de moral relajada :-D


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Por otro lado, hay hobbies más caros que el MTB, divertirse cada tercer día con las chicas de moral relajada :-D


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si las chicas de moral relajada cobran por sus atenciones entonces no hay problema yo estoy dispuesto a pagar lo que cuesta una Turner Flux DW con XTR o sea 7949 dólares por pal........ digo por cada vez que utilice sus atenciones , siempre y cuando lo hagan como yo quiero y como a mi me gusta......................................o sea fiado ...:blush:

ja ja ja ja

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Una vez leí: "caro es lo que no se vende" es decir, que no importa el precio, si es mucho o poco, mientras haya alguien que lo pague. Algo tiene que ver con el asunto de costo/beneficio y es la razón por la cual es más cara una turbo/ferrari de 30 mil pesos que una turner flux.

Yo lo justifico de otra forma: Compras seguridad. Seguridad de que no te vas a quedar botado a medio cerro porque te falló X componente. Seguridad de que no te vas a partir la mandarina en gajos porque el cuadro se partió a media bajada. Confianza de que tu cabeza va SEGURA dentro de tu casco fox de 120 usd cuando en el ciclismo de la esquina venden cascos de 300 pesos...

Al final todo es tan caro como uno lo quiera ver (y hacer). Las prioridades de cada uno son distintas, y si para algunos es mas importante tener el fin de semana mil pesos en la bolsa para irse de peda al antro de moda, a otros se nos hace un gasto estúpido y preferimos comprar fierros cleteros (y dormirnos temprano el viernes porque el fin de semana hay que rodar).

Al final vivimos en un mundo que nos ofrece muchas opciones, asi como el borrachales de cada fin de semana puede ahorrarse 950 pesos y quedarse en su casa con 1 litro de caña, bolsa de hielos y su cocota de 2.5 lts -el caso es embrutecerse, no?- igual hay el ciclista que no le gasta mas que lo minimo necesario para poder subir al cerro -el caso es divertirse, no?-

Cualquiera que sea la postura de cada quien es muy razonable y respetable. Y si a alguien le da roña visual ver a alguien trepando el cerro a bordo de una benotto de triple suspension, pues fírmenle un cheque por 20 mil pesos para que se compre algo decente o quedense callados, que esa persona se divierte igual (o más) que el gordo fuera de forma, inconstante y sin técnica.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Y si a alguien le da roña visual ver a alguien trepando el cerro a bordo de una benotto de triple suspension, pues fírmenle un cheque por 20 mil pesos para que se compre algo decente o quedense callados, que esa persona se divierte igual (o más) que el gordo fuera de forma, inconstante y sin técnica.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

JackStephen:

Ja ja ja , ya pasaste a raspar a varios de otros foros con tus palabras y conclusión ja ja ja , porque de éste H. Foro no hay nadie a quien le quede ese saco ja ja ja

Este H Foro se distingue por su cándida sencillez, modestia y humildad , participación y compañerismo , auto crítica

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

TL; DR


no es que sea un hobby costoso, simplemente, no ganamos suficiente dinero


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mtymxdh said:


> TL; DR
> 
> no es que sea un hobby costoso, simplemente, no ganamos suficiente dinero


Ja ja ja nada más hay que trabajar mas y ganar mejor....:incazzato:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nada mas hay que gastar menos, si uno deja de comer, tomar, pagar rentas y comprarse ropa/zapatos, uno puede adquirir muy buenas biclas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Nada mas hay que gastar menos, si uno deja de comer, tomar, pagar rentas y comprarse ropa/zapatos, uno puede adquirir muy buenas biclas


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O comprar bichis en forma inteligente , en mi experiencia personal los mejores compras no están en las tiendas online y menos en las tiendas patrocinadas por marcas.

Muchas veces las oportunidades las tenemos en las narices o a la vuelta de la esquina y uno no las ve.

Ahora que ; así sea la mejor oportunidad , el mejor componente , o la mejor bichi al precio mas barato ...................si no se tiene lana para que hacerse ilusiones nada más anda uno como perro callejero enfrente de una carnicería ja ja ja

Saludos.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Y lo que llama la atención es que solo en este foro se trata este tema. A los demas les vale madre y simplemente se ruedan y se divierten, opinan, aportan y suben fotos y reseñas de rodadas o bien reviews de sus cletas o tal o cual accesorio. Acá le siguen dando vueltas y vueltas al mismo asunto...

Es decir, ni ruedan, ni compran, ni opinan ni aportan, nomas se quejan porque nacieron pobres jajaja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*pos ora qué ??*



JackStephen said:


> Y lo que llama la atención es que solo en este foro se trata este tema. A los demas les vale madre y simplemente se ruedan y se divierten, opinan, aportan y suben fotos y reseñas de rodadas o bien reviews de sus cletas o tal o cual accesorio. Acá le siguen dando vueltas y vueltas al mismo asunto...
> 
> Es decir, ni ruedan, ni compran, ni opinan ni aportan, nomas se quejan porque nacieron pobres jajaja.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado :

En realidad como miembro de éste foro no estoy muy de acuerdo con tu comentario, se bien que éste foro no es lo máximo pero los que estamos en él estamos a gusto aún siendo la participación escueta , a fuerza créeme que no estamos .

Este foro tiene su propia personalidad , su estilo , sus honorables y distinguidos miembros se cuecen aparte , hay libertad de expresión , pero también inteligencia , somos irónicos y nos burlamos de nosotros mismos , muchos no nos tragamos pero aún así nos respetamos , éste foro es simplemente otro boleto y habrá a quien le guste y a quien no,éste foro simplemente es diferente , aquí no hay ventas de componentes chatarritas , ni cadenas, etc.

No se a que otros foros te refieras donde sus miembros ...._ruedan y se divierten, opinan, aportan y suben fotos y reseñas de rodadas o bien reviews de sus cletas o tal o cual accesorio_ , ojalá nos comentaras mas de esos foros .

Lo que si te puedo asegurar es que en este foro SI HAY miembros que ruedan y son muy buenos .

También TE PUEDO ASEGURAR que en este foro hay miembros que COMPRAN Y BASTANTE, y no precisamente chácharas , todo lo contrario , de lo mejor que hay en México en bicis y componentes lo tienen y usan miembros de éste foro .

También te puedo asegurar que aquí hay miembros que NO SOLO APORTAN Y OPINAN por opinar o por "escribir algo " sino porque saben un buen en cuestiones de mountain bikes , suspensiones , ruedas, llantas , componentes, aquí hay muchísimos años de experiencia, conocimientos y kilómetros rodados.

Y en lo que respecta a quejarse de ser pobres , pues nada mas te puedo comentar que para ser un foro de bikers pobres y quejumbrosos , hasta donde yo sé por aquí y no es presunción pero el mas fregado tiene Turner, Intense, Santacruz, Ibis, Ellsworth, Nikolai ,Ghost, Banshee, Knolly ,Rocky Mountain , Titus,Ventana, Yeti,Votec y fierritos de este nivel.

Y que yo sepa aquí nadie se queja de que haya nacido pobre , en los años que tengo de ser miembro del foro el único que alguna vez se quejó de pobre , ya se compró una Santacruz .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

El no comer y dormir a la interperie me deja sin fuerzas para rodar, y las "bichis" me dejan sin dinero para comprar una camara y postear.... damn it!!!!! ya me decian que era mejor hobbie el fucho pero ahi ando yo tras la cletas.... 


Edit: chiaaaa... ahora por tardarme tal vez no se entienda la ironia de mi post jajajajaj


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=ritopc; ya me decian que era mejor hobbie el fucho pero ahi ando yo tras la cletas.... 

El fucho no es hobbie , es ¡ UNA FORMA DE VIDA !!! ja ja ja así dicen algunos del mtbike , a poco no ?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Aqui mismo en mtbr hay varios sub-foros donde verás mucha mas actividad. En ese siempre hay 15 o 20 lurkers pero para el nivel de foreros y sus respectivas bicicletas, esta cuasi-muerto. El punto es que no se ve suficiente actividad cletera y posts como estos son los que mas visitas y respuestas tienen.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Aqui mismo en mtbr hay varios sub-foros donde verás mucha mas actividad. En ese siempre hay 15 o 20 lurkers pero para el nivel de foreros y sus respectivas bicicletas, esta cuasi-muerto. El punto es que no se ve suficiente actividad cletera y posts como estos son los que mas visitas y respuestas tienen.


Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Mucho es queja de que es caro (siempre ha sido), pero hay pocos posts sobre que padre o fea tal o cual ruta es. De repente hay y se aprecia, pero a la mejor nos estamos volviendo demasiado delicados y nos preocupamos del equipo.


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

bueeno pasa que luego la vida esta alrrevez, a mi me paso que cuando era mas joven y bello (todo un pibe) no tenia mucho dineor y le sufria para la bici auqnue si tenia mucha condicion, ahora ya estoy mas grande, tengo trabajo y mas dinero pero ya no tengo el tiempo ni soy de plastico, pero eso si tengo mis 2 bicis decente (cross y dh/fr) por el puro gusto y la simple razon de no quedarme con las ganas (no soy malo, años de rodar y saltar se agarra callo, pero ya no voy al limite.... o bueno aveces XD)
y sobre si el MTB es costoso, depende de la disciplina, pero tambien sabiendo buscar se puede armar una bici decente, a buen precio


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Que es caro ?? No, sé de gente que se gasta ó tira su dinero en parrandas y ¨mujeres Malas que estan muy Buenas ¨ y lo único q les queda es la cruda al día siguiente.
El MTB para mi es un gusto y me sabe a toda M... comprar tal o cual componente, ¨caro¨ ....mmmmmmmmmmm ...si, pero cuando algo te gusta, lo ves puesto en tu Bike, y lo disfrutas en cada salida, No, no es caro. Si no, para que trabajas? Nunca he visto una mudanza en un sepelio, nada nos vamos a llevar


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

*eh aja*

De acuerdo completamente. 
Para un gran sector del cual formo parte, el dinero no comienza a tener algo de fluidez hasta algunos years después de la universidad o establecer un negocio, y comenzar a gozar de sus consecuentes frutos. Lo malo es que para entonces ya vamos por la tercer década , los *rezagados* ni hablar jaja

Mi pasión es es el ciclismo, especialmente de ruta, tengo una Litespeed de titanio, full Ultegra 10 pasos, le acabo de donar mi rutera de carbono, igualmente ultegra a mi hermano menor, en el establo hay 2 bicis de track: Fuji Track Pro y Leader 225, hay tambien una Cannondale ciclocross (29'er) y para no dejar, mi mtb es una relativamente reciente Mt Fuji Pro carbon con full SLX, lo que necesito ahora es retroceder el reloj y hacer que mi cuerpo tenga nuevamente la resistencia y tenacidad de cuando 22 years old.

Alguien arriba menciona que, aunque en términos generales puede resultar un hobbie caro, siempre hay la posibilidad de hacer compras inteligentes, dictadas por las necesidades personales y no por el deseo de posseer lo "mejor, mas nuevo o lo mas ligero", una excelente analogía para demostrar esto, es la mujer obesa que pide 3 cheeseburger dobles, un par de raciones de papitas extra-large and yeah...una coca de dieta (obviamente) .

El punto al que quiero llegar y ceñirme, no es el hecho que uno puede comprar lo que se nos plazca y apetezca con nuestro dinero (para no obviar mas) sino que hay limites no escritos sobre "lo apropiado" , me doy por enterao que es un tema quisquilloso y espero que nadie lo tome como afrenta personal pero personalmente me parece algo totalmente ridículo usar componentes demandantes, cuadros, clothing etc de altisima gama destinados principalmente para competencia cuando únicamente son usados para hacer rodadas sociales de pocos kms.

And yeah, racing is what separate boys from men. Saludos.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*es hobbies es tan aro como lo quieras hacer*

creo que casi con cualquier bicicleta decente te puedes divertir siempre y cuando tenga componentes "de batalla" slx o xt, y que no te deje tirado que es lo mas importante, pues se acaba la diversión, que es el motivo real por lo que, compañeros foreros, estamos sobre la bicicleta; ahora si quieres meterles formula r1, xtr, xx, cuadros de carbon de alto modulo, suspensiones inteligentes o de las nuevas, llantas y rines "mamalones" y demás pues depende de cada quien, he visto quien recorre miles de kilómetros por año en una monguse 2000 como quien lo hace en una epic s works, o en ruta en una merlin del año de la canica ( que me encantan) o una colnago EPS, eso es de cada quien; en lo particular cualquiera de mis bicicletas vale mas que mi viejo jeep en el que me muevo en la ciudad en la que sobrevivo (monterror, n.l.) y prefiero una buena bicicleta que gastarle mas lana en el coche (aparte que me arriesgo mucho a que me den un susto) y seguir pagando tenencia ( en nuevo león separa tenencia aun) saludos!!

Marco


----------

